# Panama City Area Looking for folks to fish with.



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

After almost 10 years Kayak fishing the area I now have a Gheenoe LT10 and am looking for some new folks to fish in my boat or theres. I usually put in a good 6 hours at a time just depending on the bite and my available time that day. Normally Saturdays or an occasional holiday is my chance to go. I'm located two hours North of PCB and fish West Bay a lot. Thanks


----------



## samtheman55 (Jun 23, 2021)

I just moved to the area. If you’re still in the area I’m down to go fishing anytime!


----------

